# browning 1919



## big dutchman (Jan 9, 2007)

here is a question for you folks that know far more about firearm legalities than i:

i have the chance to own a WWII browning 1919, 30-06 caliber, fully automatic, in firing condition. this is not a registered gun at this point, the current owner just realized that this weapon is quite illegal and wants to get rid of it. the price is right but i don't know what my options are for legalizing this gun. can i register it through the atf and pay for an 'approval' stamp even though it isn't a registered gun right now? can i convert it to semi auto with the kits i see advertized on the internet, would it then be legal for me to own? thanks in advance


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

Stay *far*, *far* away from this gun. No civilian machineguns can be legally registered after 1986.

You could possibly use some parts off it to make a semiauto based on a civilian-legal receiver, but I believe the existing auto receiver would have to be destroyed. I could be wrong on this, though.

My advice is steer very well clear of any unregistered machineguns.


----------



## big dutchman (Jan 9, 2007)

thanks. this is the same advice i've recieved from a few people now, so i will be staying away from it. i think i'll tell the current owner to destroy it, he was worried about this also. i believe that cutting the reciever into pieces with a cutting torch should render the gun scrap? it's a nice gun but not worth hard time.


----------

